# Primecast



## simbak_dog74 (Nov 13, 2007)

I called directv to order the connected home and upgrade one of my receivers and add two more receivers the CSR told me to call Primecast instead of going through Directv is this something new.

Thanks,


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

simbak_dog74 said:


> I called directv to order the connected home and upgrade one of my receivers and add two more receivers the CSR told me to call Primecast instead of going through Directv is this something new.
> 
> Thanks,


:scratchin .. This doesn't make sense to me .. I'd try calling DIRECTV again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> :scratchin .. This doesn't make sense to me .. I'd try calling DIRECTV again.


May be a MDU setup: http://www.goprimecast.com/primecast/


----------

